
Voxel art - hunvreus
http://saymygame.com/
======
Sir_carma
Hey guys! I'm Sir_carma, the author of this portfolio :) Just discovered this
thread! Thanks for your kind words.

Sorry for my website having problem handling so many visits coming from HN :x
Really need to change provider.

If it still doesn't work for you, you can check my art on my twitter page :
[https://twitter.com/Sir_carma](https://twitter.com/Sir_carma)

And don't hesitate to ask me questions over there, I'll gladly answer! Cheers
Sir_carma

~~~
somedangedname
Fantastic work - this is a great portfolio.

> Really need to change provider

It's more to do with the Wordpress theme that you're using. Hitchcock loads
full resolution images for each portfolio item, rather than providing a
smaller and more sensible thumbnail.

Consequently you're getting a home page that is 90mb in size.

If you have any web developer friends you can probably get this fixed for the
cost of some beer.

~~~
Sir_carma
Ah, thanks for the info, I didn't think about that. I'll try to fix it! Thanks
again

~~~
freshyill
When I tried visiting earlier, it was down because the database was over
capacity, so a caching plugin will go a long way too. W3 Total Cache is a good
option, but there are others as well.

~~~
Sir_carma
Just added this plugin, thanks! Hope it will make it better.

------
cousin_it
Two years ago, after seeing the incredible art style of Fez, I became a big
fan of voxel-based sculpting. I implemented my own WebGL voxel editor and
started a Tumblr with some example creations:
[http://eachothersbreath.tumblr.com](http://eachothersbreath.tumblr.com).

Unfortunately it didn't take me long to feel the limitations of that art
style. The lack of sloped surfaces is a huge problem, which can't be mitigated
even with custom shaped voxels. Past a certain point, tasteful low-poly
modeling (like
[http://www.chelseasaunders.com](http://www.chelseasaunders.com)) is both
easier and looks better, especially when animated.

~~~
ehaliewicz2
Lack of curved surfaces is not a fundamental flaw of a voxel representation,
blocky is just the most common way of rendering them.

~~~
cousin_it
Check out these roofs:
[http://www.victoriaheritagefoundation.ca/images/Glossary/Roo...](http://www.victoriaheritagefoundation.ca/images/Glossary/Roofs.png)
These are all trivial with polygons, but AFAIK impossible with voxels, no
matter which rendering algorithm you use.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Check out the roofs I made with voxels:
[http://www.voxelquest.com/uploads/9/5/4/0/9540564/3786947_or...](http://www.voxelquest.com/uploads/9/5/4/0/9540564/3786947_orig.png)
its possible, just depends on your resolution and style. I use voxels with
normals (direction of light reflection) which is unusual in most voxel art.

~~~
cousin_it
Cool project! I've been following it.

Out of curiosity, do you still feel that voxels are worthwhile? Compared to
the amazing stuff that you can achieve with polygons, e.g.
[http://www.orsispanyol.com/art/](http://www.orsispanyol.com/art/).

~~~
gavanwoolery
In your typical commercial project it would be pretty foolish to use anything
other than polygons, just because that is where the tools, engines, and APIs
are at.

Still, from the perspective of making something unique looking, many people
seem to like voxels. It is almost comparable to the preference of pixel art
over vector art. As a warning, if you do anything with voxels, even just
something Minecraft-ish, you will be opening the floodgate for many technical
battles. :) From a conservative perspective, it is hard to justify the use of
them.

------
xabi
Here two of the best voxel editors:

[https://voxel.codeplex.com/](https://voxel.codeplex.com/)
[http://guillaumechereau.github.io/goxel/](http://guillaumechereau.github.io/goxel/)

~~~
dazzawazza
It's not free but I believe that Qubicle
[[http://www.minddesk.com/](http://www.minddesk.com/)] is the "goto" voxel
editor.

I'm the coder of Smith and Winston [[http://www.indiedb.com/games/smith-
winston](http://www.indiedb.com/games/smith-winston)] and we've found Qubicle
to be the best by far.

------
stared
One of the take-home lessons from the last Global Game Jam was that there is
[https://ephtracy.github.io/](https://ephtracy.github.io/) which can produce
stunning voxel art (I saw quite a few participants using it).

------
willvarfar
When I was young and first dialed up to the budding Internet I somehow found
myself making modding tools for games, including voxel editors for Tiberian
Sun. A few years back I found some exes and they still ran in Wine:
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/69583927490/i-was...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/69583927490/i-was-
packing-away-an-old-unused-computer-that-id)

Thanks got reawakening fond memories :D

------
hawski
Global illumination adds lots of charm to most of the works there. I
personally like the minimalist 3d style and global illumination of some sort
makes even single cube alive.

I think that simple 3d models with GI effectively make programmer's art that
look minimal, but not necessarily cheap.

------
aaronharnly
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:qEfmiDO...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:qEfmiDORpcoJ:saymygame.com/)

archive.org:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160306141123/http://saymygame....](https://web.archive.org/web/20160306141123/http://saymygame.com/)

------
BatFastard
Some beautiful work! That is one of the many things I like about voxels, the
ability to produce so many different styles from the same base with ease.

~~~
amelius
Well, this is not surprising because, basically, it is LEGO without the
interlock-studs :)

------
eigenvalue
Very nice work! I like the combination of the discrete/precise geometry with
the haze/fog atmospheric effects. I also make architectural art in 3D but
prefer the geometric flexibility of NURBS rather than voxels. (shameless self
promotion:
[https://www.instagram.com/jeffreyemanuel/](https://www.instagram.com/jeffreyemanuel/)
)

------
rhaps0dy
Does anyone know of voxel media without distinguishable individual voxels? In
2D there is both pixel art and regular art. I'm curious if 3D works with that,
or only with vector graphics.

~~~
_0ffh
"In 2D there is both pixel art and regular art"

I'm sorry, but this just cracks me up! LOL!

(To explain, "regular art" was and still is pixel art, and "pixel art" is
pixel art at an artificially low resolution, emulating the lower hardware
capabilities of old machines.)

And to answer your question: When computers get fast enough and have enough
memory, you could have voxels at higher resolutions. When individual voxels do
practically get too small to see, you have the analog of what happened with
pixel art.

~~~
rhaps0dy
> When computers get fast enough and have enough memory, you could have voxels
> at higher resolutions

I thought they were fast enough and with enough memory for this, at least with
static scenes in the style of this portfolio. Do you know of any art created
this way?

~~~
_0ffh
While it's not manual art, but procedurally generated, this here should count
as hight resolution voxel art:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S530Vwa33G0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S530Vwa33G0)

~~~
rhaps0dy
Oh neat. That's made by generating and then rendering voxels?

As opposed to throwing rays and calculating the intersection with the
fractal's equation.

I'm thinking that maybe rendering voxels is both slower and produces worse
results in this case.

~~~
_0ffh
I think the question of how you are rendering your voxels is a technicality.
Redering voxels does not to my mind imply a specific rendering technique any
more than rendering vector graphics does. When I render a low resolution voxel
image using vector descriptions of the cubes containing those voxels and then
passing them through a rasterizer, is it still a voxel image? Certainly,
because the image is natively described as a mapping from coordinates to
present/not-present flags (and optionally color).

I can confidently say that the native description of the objects seen in that
video is a direct mapping from 3d-coordinates to values. [Edit: So you can't
just simply directly calculate an intersection point with a polygon. If you
wanna cast a ray, you have to sample the mapping all along the way the ray is
taking, in discrete steps, until you get a "hit". Optionally, you can then use
e.g. bisection to get a more precise position of the intersection.]

For you edification, here's another video of a high-res voxel world. The voxel
models used where converted from vectorized surface models. But the
description of the models used by the renderer is a proper voxel description,
maybe some octree-like thing, or whatever they came up with.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3Ets6bWjEQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3Ets6bWjEQ)

------
pgz
When I see this beautiful art, it makes me want to play with Voxeljs. Sadly
I'm a developer, so what I make would not turn out so pretty.

~~~
HiroshiSan
I don't think it has anything to do with you being a developer...this
stereotype has to die.

~~~
vox_mollis
Maybe. But in all my long experience, this stereotype is extraordinarily
accurate.

~~~
archimedespi
I know several devs who make music. It's not _that_ accurate.

------
L_226
Have you thought about 3D printing these? Not sure how you'd colour them but
could be interesting.

~~~
Sir_carma
I did :) [http://saymygame.com/zelda-
voxel-3d-print/](http://saymygame.com/zelda-voxel-3d-print/) but no colors

------
kdamken
Clicking any of the pieces gives me the WordPress "Error establishing a
database connection" error. Not sure if it's just the hacker news hug of
death, but it would be worth taking a look and seeing if your hosting is
having trouble with the number of visitors you're getting.

------
MrBuddyCasino
Fantastic. I would pay top dollar to play a Zelda: Link To The Past version in
this style: [http://saymygame.com/zelda-3d-tribute-voxel-
art/](http://saymygame.com/zelda-3d-tribute-voxel-art/)

~~~
Frenchgeek
3D Dot Game Heroes?

------
curyous
Most of the shots are rendered using Magicavoxel, which make things looks
fantastic with its realistic shadows and reflections. Anyone know how that's
done? I've used the program and it renders those scenes very quickly.

------
advertising
The zelda one, oh sweet nostalgia, love it -
[http://saymygame.com/zelda-3d-tribute-voxel-
art/](http://saymygame.com/zelda-3d-tribute-voxel-art/)

------
julienmarie
I recognize your work, Antoine :) Nice to see you on front page of HN

------
k_vi
"Error establishing a database connection."

